# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Υπολογισμοί  πηνίων – κυκλωμάτων . Καλό site.

## sotron1

Για υπολογισμοί  πηνίων – κυκλωμάτων RF, κλπ.        

http://www.qrp.pops.net/qrp-java-calculator.htm

Σωτήρης.

----------

ikaros1978 (18-09-12), 

KOKAR (20-09-12), 

lepouras (15-09-12), 

makis.civ (15-11-11), 

patent61 (23-12-11), 

spirakos (21-10-11), 

SV1EDG (16-09-12)

----------


## -nikos-

μια ωραια σειρα απο 42 βιντεο 
επεξηγισης των πηνιων και των επαγωγικων φενομενων.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqQ3-...CE3555AA0BB51B

----------

